# D-Link wireless on laptop

## lskov

Can my D-Lin 650+ wireless netcard work on my HP omnibook xe4100 laptop???

And how can i install it and where find i the drivers..

-LSkov

----------

## kapheine

You'll want to use pcmcia-cs. There is an ebuild for it. You can check the supported cards here. It looks like yours is supported.

----------

## hulk2nd

as far as i know, your card is using the acx100 chipset. there is a driver project on sourceforge somewhere but they are still in beta stadium (or even alpha?! sorry, dont remember).

greetz,

hulk

----------

## puddpunk

 *lskov wrote:*   

> Can my D-Lin 650+ wireless netcard work on my HP omnibook xe4100 laptop???
> 
> And how can i install it and where find i the drivers..
> 
> -LSkov

 

I have good news and bad news...

The D-Link 650+ is _not_ supported with pcmcia-cs, as it is a 32-bit card and pcmcia-cs's drivers are all 16 bit. 

But, There is a nice howto in the sourceforge forum for the "acx100" project (an attempt to create an open source driver for your chipset).

Good Luck,

Chris.

----------

## Al'Capone

Here is the link and the easiest how to I've found soo far.

http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php

I am in the process of installing and compiling it   :Confused:  once i am done i will post the results, or perhaps writte up a how to of my own based on my steps, problems and findings.

cheers

AL

----------

## bcavalieri

its been a couple months since I tried the acx100 driver with my dwl650+, but I didn't have good luck with it.

I'm now using a nifty product from Linuxant that lets me use the WinXP drivers for the 2.4 (2.6 is supported) kernel.

It costs $19.95, and I have had no problems with it.

www.linuxant.com

----------

## MacFlecknoe

i have a d-link 650 and use the orinoco drivers with pcmcia-cs.  the card works perfectly.

----------

## angryelephant

to clarify something here:

there is a large difference between the dwl650 and the dwl650+; they use two different chipsets.

the dwl650 works well with linux.

the dwl650+ does not work well with linux. there are some drivers on sourceforge for it, but I did not personally have much luck getting them to work.

----------

## kruthles

I have been using the acx100 driver under linux 2.4 for a few moths now, it took some initial tinkering to get them working but after I got them going they have worked basically flawless. 

there is one flaw that I have seen with the drivers

after I run the script start_net that is included with the drivers

I have to run the command iwconfig before it lets any traffic through.

I run the iwconfig command with no args. strange!

here is what iwconfig gives me, I dont really know if its at 22mb... 

IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"house wlan"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre6"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Channel:1  Cell: 77:B7:FF:9A:66:EE  

          Bit Rate=22Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   

          Retry min limit:5

          Link Quality:100  Signal level:56  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

You can feel free to pm or email me and we can try to get it working.

----------

## FreeFly42

I've had this driver running stably in 2.4 for several months now.  I use it for days on end without crashes, hangs, or interruptions (even at 22M! and 128 bit WEP)

I used the latest cvs drivers and hacked up my own versions of their start and stop scripts.  I've been thinking about integrating this as a virtual run level, possibly called as cardmgr detects the card being inserted.  I'd like to make them init.d scripts so I can make them provide net and stop eth0 without interrupting cupsd, sshd, ...

Currently I'm trying to get them to compile with the 2.6 sources following the instructions in the README, but haven't had any success (yet).  This is the only piece of hardware keeping me from using 2.6 full time.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## FreeFly42

Whohoo!  I got this working and posted a little howto...

 :Razz: 

----------

